# 2003 BESSACARR 795



## 97987 (Mar 5, 2006)

*Hello to all,*
We have just subscribed to the site and are looking forward to hearing from anyone within our area, which is Wirral. We have only had a caravan before, but in a week's time will pick up our 2003 Bessacarr 795 and would be grateful if anyone could let us know of any faults, issues or problems with the model. Many thanks ELJAN


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bessacarr*

Hello and welcome to the site

I would imagine that the previous owner would have encountered any niggles and sorted them out for you!

Safe motorhoming!!

Rapide561


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

I have a bessacarr 435 2003 model and nothing wrong with it even though we are changing it in a month.
We have found it to be a really well built van so the 700 models should be even better. Loads of room and top quality.
Enjoy
Chris


----------



## Tansy (May 11, 2005)

*Bessacarr problems*

We have a 2002 E705. Absolutely delighted with it, but maybe worth mentioning one point. I do not know what your layout is, but we found that the mains transformer and RCD box placed in the bottom of the wardrobe got very hot due to there being inadequate air circulating thanks to the clothes lying up against them. We duly fixed a flat piece of tin shaped to clear the transformer by about 3" all round, to the wall to which the transformer was fixed. Result, no excess heating!


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Sold our E795 a year ago to replace with smaller van.

It was used as a mobile office as well as for pleasure so sometimes not very gently. It gave no trouble at all and the build quality was excellent. I guess no two vehicles are the same but you should be really happy with it if ours was anything to go by!


----------



## 89057 (May 12, 2005)

Proud owners of an 03 745, we have had it ver 2 years now & love it.

No major problems to report & it still looks & smells like new, even after I lived in it full time for 3 months whilst working away.

I'm sure that you will have many happy times in your new toy.

Mark


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*good luck with your bessacar*

Hi i hope you have better luck with yours, hopefully the previous owner will have worked out all the niggles, read my motorhome review bessacar dream van or nightmare but I still think its a great van. Ted


----------

